#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Εκλογές ΤΕΕ: Υποψήφιοι συνδυασμοί και μεμονωμένοι υποψήφιοι

## Xάρης

Συνολικά *16 συνδυασμοί*, (έναντι 22 παρατάξεων το 2010) και *3 μεμονωμένοι υποψήφιοι* κατέρχονται στην εκλογική αναμέτρηση της 24ης Νοεμβρίου 2013 για την ανάδειξη κεντρικών οργάνων διοίκησης του ΤΕΕ. 
Χθες έληξε η προθεσμία υποβολής υποψηφιοτήτων.

Σύμφωνα με την επεξεργασία των στοιχείων, που συνεχίζονταν από τις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες του ΤΕΕ μέχρι τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες, προκύπτει ότι συνολικά *2.250* διπλωματούχοι μηχανικοί μέλη του ΤΕΕ (έναντι 2800 το 2010) θα είναι *υποψήφιοι* για τα *κεντρικά όργανα διοίκησης και πειθαρχικού ελέγχου* του ΤΕΕ. 

Ειδικότερα συμμετέχουν στις εκλογές 
*2 μεμονωμένοι υποψήφιοι* για το *Πειθαρχικό Συμβούλιο Αθήνας*,*1 μεμονωμένος υποψήφιος για το Ανώτατο Πειθαρχικό Συμβούλιο*,*2 μεμονωμένοι υποψήφιοι για Επιστημονικές Επιτροπές* (Αγρονόμων Τοπογράφων και Πολιτικών Μηχανικών),όπως επίσης Συνδυασμοί μόνον στις Επιστημονικές Επιτροπές για μία η περισσότερες ειδικότητες.

----------

